# how to know which sound driver to install ??



## Jags (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently installed winXP and windows was not able to install appropriate sound-drivers for my system...
just wanted to know that how do i find out which sound-driver is compatible with my PC and from where can i download them ??

thanx


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2007)

www.driverguide.com
drivers.softpedia.com/progFinder

these links might help


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 1, 2007)

Which motherboard do you have? Check out you MB manufacturer's website or the manual to see which soundcard or codec is there on the MB.
Then you can get the sound drivers from the Sound Card or Codec manufacturer's website.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

you should install from your motherboard CD. Else download from motherboard's  manufacturer's website.


----------



## Jags (Oct 2, 2007)

il sure chk that..
thanx guys for ur help !! 

ahmmmm...
how do i chk motheboard's manufacturer ????? feeling stupid


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

try my links in post number 2 rather than wasting ur time


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

^^lols.
Arre bose motherboard ke saath ek cd aayi hogi usme saare drivers honge.


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

usne kho di hogi


----------



## Jags (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ yup..absolutely rite
:feelin more stupid now:


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jags said:
			
		

> ^^ yup..absolutely rite
> :feelin more stupid now:


Try this:
start-->>right click my computer-->>hardware-->>device manager
Do you see any device in //"sound,video and game controller"// with ?? or !!! mark


If yes, right click on that device, select update driver..and than select search online.


----------

